# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Хоум-офис: как форма и цвет помогают в организации рабочего пространства

## Labs

Для частных предпринимателей и фрилансеров домашний офис – это место, где они выполняют большую часть своей оплачиваемой работы. Правильная организация пространства оказывает значительное влияние на эффективность. Организовав работу дома, сложно сдержать «захватчиков времени и пространства»: разнообразные ненужные вещи, частые перерывы и стопки бумаги мешают сконцентрироваться на работе. MMD, лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, рассказывает, как новые изогнутые дисплеи Philips могут помочь пользователям сфокусироваться на задачах в условиях домашнего офиса.

*• Изгиб монитора для концентрации*
Переход с плоского на изогнутый монитор поможет уменьшить влияние отвлекающих факторов и минимизировать напряжение глаз. Мягко охватывая поле зрения, он создает ощущение личного пространства, ограждает от всего происходящего вокруг и максимально «погружает» в действие. Такой эффект присутствия работает для любого контента: и когда на экране отображаются счета за коммунальные услуги, и при просмотре фото с отпуска, и при подготовке отчета для руководителя. 

Учитывая количество отвлекающих моментов в типичном домашнем офисе, концентрация внимания за счет «обволакивающей» формы дисплея может приобрести ключевое значение. Новейший дисплей Philips с радиусом изгиба 1800 мм обостряет восприятие глубины с меньшим искажением изображения и более богатой контрастностью по краям экрана. Для усиления эффекта погружения и максимизации полезной площади экрана монитор оснащен ультраузкой рамкой.

Две последние модели изогнутых дисплеев MMD с технологией Ultra Wide Color – это 40-дюймовый BDM4037UW и 27-дюймовый 278E8QJAB. Первая ЖК модель представляет собой самый большой на рынке изогнутый монитор с 4K UHD разрешением (3840 x 2160 пикселей).  В BDM4037UW используется технология многозонного вертикального совмещения, которая обеспечивает сверхвысокий коэффициент статического контраста и формирует более яркую, живую картинку. Как и многие мониторы Philips с диагональю 32 дюйма или больше, модель BDM4037UW оснащена функцией MultiView, которая позволяет использовать несколько источников сигнала одновременно и тем самым облегчает работу в режиме многозадачности. Последнее дополнение линейки изогнутых мониторов – модель 278E8QJAB с диагональю 27 дюймов – станет правильным выбором для офиса небольшой площади. Монитор отличается поддержкой широкого ряда стандартов подключения, а также повышенным разрешением Full HD (1920x1080 пикселей).

*• Чистые яркие изображения*
Изогнутый дисплей наиболее эффективен, когда характеристики воспроизведения цвета представлены на высоком уровне. Технология Ultra Wide Color, которой оснащены новейшие изогнутые дисплеи от Philips, поддерживают более широкий диапазон цветов для точной цветопередачи, что важно при решении самых разных задач. Пользователи графических приложений, например, могут положиться на точность цветопередачи для достижения идеального соответствия между картинкой на экране и в реальной жизни. Монитор 278E8QJAB охватывает 130% цветового пространства sRGB на основе CIE 1931 (104% NTSC на основе CIE 1976) в отличие от типичных показателей 99% sRGB (72% NTSC).

Модели, уже представленные на рынке, - это только начало. В этом году MMD, продолжая традицию разработки и внедрения инновационных технологий, планирует выпустить новую многообещающую линейку изогнутых мониторов, которые сделают рабочий и игровой процесс проще и приятнее для пользователей.

----------

